# Solar fountains



## Bazzer (31 May 2020)

Anyone got one and how good are they?
Some years ago, I had some butyl rubber sheet left over from a pond built in the back garden, so made a smaller one in the front garden. Gradually its maintenance declined. Child 2 and I have spent the last couple of days renovating the front garden pond and it is to be re lined. The pond itself is roughly 3m x 1m x .5m and other than being a visual feature, is a home for frogs, etc. - All frogs living there were captured and moved to the back garden pond. 
I want the water to circulate and a fountain would meet this requirement and suit Mrs B's planting.
A mains power supply is out of the question, so I was looking at a solar powered one, with a battery back up such as this. 
Has anyone experience with these? I don't mind recharging batteries say in the middle of winter, as long as it is not every day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2020)

Tend to be noisy, you get what you pay for


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> *Tend to be noisy*, you get what you pay for


Presumably those with an external pump? Similar to a fish tank air pump.


----------

